# Ebenezer Erskine on the evil and partiality of denying Christian people the right to elect their pastors



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 3, 2022)

... It is a command not given unto heritors and elders only, but even to little children, young men and fathers; “Beloved (says he), believe not every spirit, but try the spirits,” viz., of ministers and preachers, “whether they are of God:” and the reason he gives is remarkable in the close of the verse, ” Because many false prophets are gone abroad into the world.”

And in a suitableness to this trying of the spirits of the prophets, we find, Acts vi. that it was “the multitude of disciples,” that by express order are commanded to choose out from among them “men full of the Holy Ghost and wisdom.” The apostles, the extraordinary officers in the church, and who, one would think, were the most competent judges of men full of the Holy Ghost and wisdom; yet they would not take that power upon them, which is now lodged in heritors and elders.

I fear, the partiality shown in our public acts, in preferring the great, the noble, the rich man with the gay clothing, before the poor of this world, whom generally God hath chosen, rich in faith, and heirs of the kingdom, lay a foundation for a controversy between God and this nation, which will not soon be at an end. Christ’s little ones are but little regarded now-a-days; but they who maltreat them, to gratify the greatest upon earth, will smart for it in the issue. ...

For more, see:









Ebenezer Erskine on the evil and partiality of denying Christian people the right to elect their pastors


See hence that they run a very dangerous risk who do injury to his subjects, or strip them of any of the rights, privileges, or immunities he has granted them, and purchased for them with the price…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

